# Jamie Oliver Book.



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

Any one else seen a copy of his book "the naked chef 2" flying around the net? Is it an actual copy? Lot's of ethics points to be maid also. Thougts????????


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

It's a fake - Word or similar file, right? Stuff lifted from his original, few pix scanned in, what have you.
Did the rounds this side of the Atlantic a year or two ago.


----------

